# H5N2 Avian Flu Impact on FT/HT Birds



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Over the past few months over 7.3 million domestic turkeys and chickens have been destroyed as a result of H5N2 infestation. It has been suggested that wildfowl/migrations have caused this to occur. In the 1990s previous avian flu epidemics shut down domestic duck/pheasant/pigeon movement w/in states as well as across state borders. Created huge problems for trials. Minimal birds were available or none in some case. Trainers could not move birds geographically under penalty of law.

MN -2.6 million turkeys and the Governor of MN has declared a state of emergency
IA-3.8 million egg laying hens
WI - several hundred of thousands mixed birds
SD -turkey flocks run by Hutterite communities - raise about 5 million turkeys yearly plus own a processing plant employing 400 (Huron)


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes very interesting and bears watching as the outbreak is far from over. Apparently it travels via fomites from the wild birds to the dom. chickens and turkeys. Number one affected animal is w/ chickens/turkeys, then ducks and raptors that eat the infected birds. It is easily killable/treatable by using a bleach or viricide. Let's hope it doesn't spread much farther though.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I picked up flyer ducks from my supplier in WI yesterday. He showed me a court order that he just received on Friday which stated that there are five counties in WI where birds could not be transported into for "show, exhibition, or swap meet."


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

So it has started in WI. Thanks for posting Jerry S.

For the rest of you folks the H5N2 is already in other parts of the country. To see various maps w/varied locations -- Google "Images for H5N2 Distribution Map in USA" wherein you will find a wealth of information. The USDA has their own site w/text/reports/maps. I am afraid this will be a huge problem once again in the USA.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Update 11:14 PM 27 April 2015

1. Governor Walker of WI has declared a state of emergency and called up the National Guard to assist
2. USDA/CDC is urging over 300 plus avian farm workers to take government provided Tamiflu for preventive reasons - over 100 Hutterites have refused medication
3. USDA are "optimistic" that this H5N2 virus will not mutate and infect humans
4. USDA has sent over 365 of its health/disease specialists out in the field to assist and spent over $60 million so far


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Update 28 April 2015 --Curious as to other regions impact? Talked to a pro who went thru the 90s like me regarding Avian Flu and remembered being stopped by various authorities. No birds in crates on top of dog trucks,and in fact , was stopped and total dog truck was inspected. Further , no racing pigeon racers were allowed because of crossing state borders.

Learned something new from a Kansas State University Avian expert. He said when folks go out w/their hunting dogs who go in/close to waterfowl staging/roosting areas they pick up the virus as well as vehicles/humans and return home and thus aid in the spread of the virus. That makes sense. Right now nests and hatchlings are about in many training/trialing areas..inadvertently we may contribute to this mess w/dogs travelling all over. Lastly the good news if there is some is it"appears" this virus withers according to KSU when the temperatures rise as both Kansas and Missouri experienced earlier this month.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

I am not sure if our drought is a good thing or not. There's little water, so maybe fewer migratory birds.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

I live within 2 miles of a turkey farm that was affected by H5N2 a couple weeks ago. They lost 300,000+ birds to H5N2/euthanasia. The state inspectors showed up to test my little flock of 15 chickens almost immediately. My birds (and eggs) are now under quarantine. The inspectors had some interesting stories about the assistance from the Feds ("Hi, I'm from the government and I'm here to help ) and the lack of cooperation from a very few small farmers. They had to get a court order before one guy would let them test his small flock!

I've also heard that higher temperatures inhibit the spread. I'm just hoping I don't find out what 300,000 dead turkeys smell like when the weather warms up. They leave the euthanized birds in the sealed up the barns for a while to let the decomposition process kill the virus.


----------



## battlemtn (Mar 12, 2013)

my name is Kevin I have a bird farm in Cheyenne wy thanks for the info I will keep up on this I have not had any problems yet but I have tens of thousands in my operation so it does concern me thanks


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

The major bird supplier for hunt tests in W. WA was put on quarantine several months ago.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Your "black site" solution is no solution when you got 300,000 dead turkeys up the road from you. They will still find you and issue court orders. How hard is it to find people using/shooting birds? NOT !


----------



## todd walker (Mar 2, 2009)

http://1.usa.gov/1zkCWAZ

going to get bad...


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Update 5 May 2015

1. WI has destroyed a total of 1.7 million poultry w/2 new farms set to destroy a total of 300,000 birds State disaster declared.

2. MN has destroyed a total of 5.3 million birds (chickens/turkeys)w/ a new single farm w/1.1 million chickens just cited and to be destroyed. State disaster declared.

3. IA has destroyed 17 million poultry and has now a total of 80 impacted farms. State disaster declared.

The hope that warmer temperatures would slow or eliminate the epidemic has not happened. IA state government has issued requests for people not to travel in rural areas unless needed due to the flu spreading factor.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Update 15 May 2015

The state of Nebraska has just declared a state of emergency. Two farms owned by the same company , Dixon County , NE containing over 3.5 Million chickens have either died or been killed.

33 million birds have died in 16 states.

The price of poultry has gone up at least 10% and a dozen eggs by 10 cents in the midwest according to reports.

SD reported its 1st case yesterday.

Anticipate higher prices for dog food and human food utilizing poultry/eggs and as folks switch to alternative food forms having price pressure.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Update 16 May 2015

South Dakota , eastern Beadie County has avian flu in one turkey flock of 53,000 w/fears it will spread to eight other close by farms w/a total of 500,000 turkeys to be killed.

Flandreau based - Dakota Layers which has 1.3 million egg laying infected hens at that location will have them killed. Most of their eggs go to California. Dakota Layers has another 1.4 million hens NOT impacted yet.

Point of information was that 1st avian flu of this type was discovered in Oregon.


----------



## mejsp (May 10, 2015)

Interesting discussion. This leaves all kinds of scenarios to the imagination. I stopped feeding local birds to protect our new litter of puppies. Their play area is just below the feeders.
They're three weeks old today, and my decision may be knee-jerk and over protective, but who knows? Better safe than sorry. We live in Western North Carolina. I hate to see hardworking folks from the North lose all their flocks. I wonder if the vet pharmacies will have enough Tamiflu and what this will do to the price. 

is global warming responsible for the change in migration patterns? I read a work of fiction about butterflies which left an impression.

Makes me wonder where the chicken and turkey I buy at the grocery store is raised and if those items, produced outside the USA, in warmer climates, will become more appealing. I sometimes feel safer buying frozen meats, antibiotic-free, organic, etc...And yes, I realize we're talking about a virus and not a bacteria. Commonsense tells me that if _COLD_ would kill a virus the flu season wouldn't be from October-May. Glad to read that the virus withers as temperatures rise. I wonder what impact this will have on the retriever world and consumers and if someone will capitalize on it.


----------



## todd walker (Mar 2, 2009)

Oregon, game bird breeder got hit two years ago, not sure if they were the first.
But killed his flock, 5 months of testing twice a month, then in 6th month allowed to get birds again
and tested once a week for 3-4 months, then once a month. Not sure now how often they need to be tested now.
I was told if they find it in your county your birds will be destroyed, even back yard breeders with 10-2o birds.
The really bad thing is still no ideal how it is happening. Bio-security is a big deal at all turkey- chicken farmers 
As game bird breeders so for we have been very lucky...


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

todd walker said:


> .
> The really bad thing is still no ideal how it is happening.


I think at this time it is transferred by wild birds, defecating as they pass through.

If someone knows differently, please correct me.


----------



## todd walker (Mar 2, 2009)

Was told the same at first, but then closed offed houses were testing positive. Never out of house, and unless a flying bird flew by a fan and pooped at the right time where the fan took it inside. 
I get updates threw NPIP every week, and they are not sure, there are some that shut off fans because it was getting close and no way for a bird to get in or it's poop, and still get it, some are now saying from the food, or water supply. And egg laying chickens are still in pen's inside the house. Water is also run threw a UV light filter so looking more like food to me, as mill's are open mice, rat eats dead bird, then get's into grain...
Buddy works at a egg house and they lost 1 million birds, and they have no ideal.
Just saying game birds if(when) it happens will be hit HARD, my pens are net toped, I get wild ducks landing on my pen's. And have NO where near the Bio-security they practice.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

wheelhorse said:


> I think at this time it is transferred by wild birds, defecating as they pass through.
> 
> If someone knows differently, please correct me.


I grew up in the Dakota's during the depression - farms were smaller - the prevailing thought at that time 
was the wild birds - knowing the little I know now It could be a combination of things as we had a lot of 
pheasants at the time & they didn't get it. 

We had a horse get "Sleeping Sickness", died in the field, Grandpa dug a hole about 10 feet away - hooked 
ropes to the hooves & pulled the horse into the hole with his car, then disconnected the ropes from the car 
& threw them in the hole after the horse before covering it up. We farmed with horses at that time. No more 
cases so have no idea why the 1st horse died. 

Any time you have large flocks, confined as they are, there is a tremendous amount of stress on the weaker 
individuals which leads to these outbreaks. 

Most successful pig farmers have a strict protocol to follow before allowing any access to their herds or the 
introduction of new bloodlines from another herd. Many limit their vaccination protocol.


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

Went to a 4-h youth poultry seminar at penn state last weekend because we are involved in youth poultry exhibition and such. It has not hit the eastern flyways and they are hoping the heat of the summer will help it keep from spreading. It did start and spread quickly in MN throught the wild duck population through migration flyway zones, The pathologist at the poultry science program said wild turkey and domesticated turkey share very similar immune systems which is why they seem to be hit hardest and are closest to the unmuted DNA of their wild cousins. It is very serious and very worrisome to those involved with backyard poultry, egg production and such. My son is not doing anything and we have been mandated that our 4H exhibition projects not be anything. With our live birds. We must use photos poster boards and research videos instead.....lots of exhibitors are canceling shows and events too to help keep things from spreading from our pet and backyard bird population. This high pathogenic virus is very deadly. Egg and meat prices are assured to go up too......


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

It is spread from the wild birds pooping as they have migrated through the flyways but little starlings have also picked it up and are spreading it through bird feeders in your backyard. Especially if you have a flyer pen and they can get in through the fencing. The waters of MN started the whole deal in the land of 1000 lakes....there is a bio security website with lots of info too. 
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/porta...on/sa_avian_health/ct_avian_influenza_disease


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

retrieverfever if you go to your cited USDA site you will find the 1st reported flu case was reported in Dec 2014 in Oregon and next Washington state. Next , spread along the Central and Mississippi Flyways. Minnesota has 15,000 lakes not 10,000 as stated on their plates. Interesting flu relationships w/wild turkeys/starlings...I started this thread because I remember dealing with this on the East Coast in the 90s and it was bad. Birds of all kinds were denied USDA movement (racing pigeons were NOT allowed to race). Everybody , keep posting from the regions to keep us all up to date...


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

I think it's going to be an issue, but not sure what can be done except bio security with small flocks and just wait and see.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Update 8 June 2015

1. 46 million poultry birds dead.

2. 21 States have H5N2 present in either wild fowl or domestic poultry. 

3. Michigan just announced they found it in Canadian geese @ Sterling Heights , MI.

4. Egg prices have doubled in many Eastern states altho most Midwestern eggs were sent to Texas or California. You figure?


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-5z8fXOn2L...AAHw/un8wqHQfCJ4/s1600/HPAI_Flyer_5_20_15.jpg


Here is a link to the latest........A veterinary friend sent this to me and got an update about MI today....


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Egg prices here have gone from $.99 a dozen to $2.99 here.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Check this thread out for websites as needed.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

mejsp said:


> Interesting discussion. This leaves all kinds of scenarios to the imagination. I stopped feeding local birds to protect our new litter of puppies. Their play area is just below the feeders.
> They're three weeks old today, and my decision may be knee-jerk and over protective, but who knows? Better safe than sorry. We live in Western North Carolina. I hate to see hardworking folks from the North lose all their flocks. I wonder if the vet pharmacies will have enough Tamiflu and what this will do to the price.
> 
> is global warming responsible for the change in migration patterns? I read a work of fiction about butterflies which left an impression.
> ...


Cold and flu season has nothing to do with outside temperature other then because it is cold people are inside more to transfer germs.


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

swliszka said:


> 3. Michigan just announced they found it in Canadian geese @ Sterling Heights , MI.


Which species of Canadian geese? :razz:


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

......but are those geese really Canadians?😄


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Correctly they are Canada geese without residence indicators. This particular group is probably non-migrators who reside in MI most of the time. Call them local, breadfed, golf course, nusiance or whatever they have expanded in MI as they have in other areas to be a nusiance to many and now a danger to other fowl.



Handler Error said:


> Which species of Canadian geese? :razz:


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay lets increase the limits on these nuisance birds


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Update 20 July , 2015 - USDA

According to today's check of the USDA site NO new poultry deaths have been reported since 17 June 2015. The good. A total of 49 Million domestic birds died or were killed. The bad.
IA- about 32 million
MN- about 8 million 
NE, WI and SD were the next highest impacted poultry state deaths w/another 12 w/less numbers apparently the rising outside summer temperatures have finally moderated the disease spread.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Why is the virulence of the virus less in warmer temperatures?


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Handler Error - your mail box is full........


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

UPDATE 19 September 2015

An interesting Associated Press story based out of New Orleans re:Current Avian Flu State Fair precautions...there is a concern as it gets cooler the disease will come back stronger than ever .

1. NO POULTRY SHOWS - North Carolina , Maryland , Pennsylvania , West Virginia

2. A SELECT FEW - South Carolina - ONLY pigeons and doves..

3.GET TESTED- Texas , Okaloma , Tennessee-all flocks must be clean 14 days before and certified

4.IN STATE ONLY - Arkansas (no waterfowl/all poultry must have certified avian flu test) , Kentucky (no poultry sales) , Missouri

5. QUARANTINED? STAY AT HOME - Florida (no qurantined area birds can be brought into the state)

6.BETTER BIOSECURITY MEASURES - Georgia , Alabama , Virginia (any birds brought to the fair must be isolated from others at home for two weeks after the fair)

In talking to a local (Massachusetts) prosperous chicken wing proprietor (5 stores) his wholesale chicken prices have gone up by 3X. Egg prices are still up.


----------



## Larry Hindman (Jun 21, 2012)

This is what we (Maryland DNR) sent to our retriever clubs and retriever training permittees in Maryland.

*Highly Pathogenic Avian Influenza, Hunting Dogs and Game Birds*
_July 20, 2015_

The ongoing outbreak of highly pathogenic avian influenza (HPAI) H5 in the United States is now the largest such outbreak in the country's history. HPAI has been confirmed in wild, captive, commercial and backyard birds in 21 states since December 2014. The U.S. Department of Agriculture Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (USDA APHIS) has confirmed 223 detections of HPAI H5 in backyard and commercial poultry in 15 states, with over 48 million birds affected as of early July 2015. No new outbreaks have been reported in poultry since mid June. However, agriculture and industry representatives anticipate a possible resurgence in fall 2015. There continue to be no human infections recognized in association with this outbreak.

The Maryland Department of Natural Resources has been working closely with the Department of Agriculture to implement strategies aimed at reducing the impacts of HPAI on Maryland's poultry industry. The Maryland DNR's Wildlife and Heritage Service with USDA APHIS is conducting surveillance to detect avian influenza viruses in wild waterfowl to identify the distribution of avian influenzas in the State and detect the spread of influenzas to new areas of concern. 

As part of DNR’s HPAI response, we offer hunters, retriever training permittees, and retriever clubs the following information concerning the risk of avian influenza virus to hunting dogs. 

*Are Hunting Dogs at Risk to Bird Flu?* 

The highly pathogenic avian influenza (HPAI), referred in the media as bird flu, is not easily transmitted to animals other than birds. It has resulted in massive mortality in commercial turkeys and laying chickens in the western and mid-western U.S. A small number of wild migratory birds (mostly ducks) have been found carrying the HPAI virus. In surveillance conducted in 2006 -2011, wild ducks in Maryland were found to have a very low incidence of the low pathogenic avian influenza (LPAI). 

In a study in Thailand, researchers tested more than 600 stray dogs, many of which presumably had access to sick or dead poultry in areas where the bird flu is known to occur. Antibodies for the bird flu were found in about 25 percent of those dogs, meaning that they had been exposed to the disease but their immune system prevented them from becoming ill or dying.

Avian influenza is most commonly transmitted to dogs from eating or otherwise contacting carcasses of dead wild birds or catching infected live wild birds or poultry. It is possible the disease might also be transmitted dog to dog. Currently, cats have been the greatest cause of concern. Both cats and dogs can be infected, but they appear much less susceptible to the disease than poultry. 

So far there is no evidence that dogs used for normal wild game bird hunting are considered at risk of acquiring avian influenza. There have been no documented cases of the HPAI virus infecting dogs of any kind in North America. 

Nevertheless, dog owners should prevent their dogs from having contact with game birds that are obviously sick or found dead in the field. Hunters should not feed their dogs any raw meat from game birds. These are routine safety precautions that hunting dog owners should already be following. Owners of hunting dogs should stay well informed on this issue and should consult their veterinarian for more information about influenza in dogs and other pets. Canine influenza virus is different from the avian influenza viruses. For more information on avian influenza - visit the links below.

www.mda.maryland.gov/animalhealth/pages/default.aspx
www.mda.maryland.gov/Pages/AvianFlu.aspx
www.usda.gov/wps/portal/usda/usdahome?contentidonly=true&contentid=avian_influenza.html

*Important News for Retriever Training Permittees and Retriever Clubs*

Those persons who are permitted to use captive-reared game birds for dog training should verify in writing that the source of their birds is from a U.S. National Poultry Improvement Plan (NPIP) Avian Influenza clean premise. Game birds imported from another state should come from an NPIP AI clean premise, an AI State Monitored premise, or a flock that has tested negative for AI from 30 birds per flock within 10 days of entry into Maryland. For additional information go to www.mda.maryland.gov.

*Very important - Anyone handling game birds or equipment that came in contact with game birds should not visit any backyard poultry or commercial poultry site to avoid the potential of transferring HPAI virus to those premises. *

Persons handling captive-reared game birds while dog training or when working at field trials and hunt tests should take precautions and wear personal protective equipment (PPE) to minimize the human health risks and the potential for contracting avian influenza. To date, there have been no cases of HPAI infection in humans in the United States. The risk of human infection is considered by health experts to be very low. However, for personal health we recommend that anyone handling game birds should: 

1. Wear nitrile or plastic gloves when handling birds. 

2. Do not drink, eat, or smoke when handling birds.

3. After removing the gloves, wash hands thoroughly for at least 30 seconds (using soap/water or alcohol-based hand sanitizer) before eating, smoking, using cell phone, and touching the face, hair, or exposed skin.

4. When working or training, work upwind of crated live birds to decrease the risk of inhaling airborne particulates, such as dust, feathers, or dander

5. Be sure to launder field clothes each day after handling birds.

6. Persons should monitor their health for any signs of flu-like symptoms within a week of handling birds. Should a person begin to feel ill they should visit their health care provider.

ADVICE FOR WATERFOWLERS There is currently no reason for hunters to worry about harvesting waterfowl this season or to take exceptional preventative actions. However, commonsense health related precautions that have long been advisable when handling any wild game are always worth heeding. The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service has provided the following advice for hunters on how to safely handle, clean, and cook game: • Do not handle or consume game animals that are obviously sick or found dead. • Do not eat, drink, or smoke when cleaning game. • Wear rubber gloves when cleaning game. • Wash hands with soap and water, or use alcohol wipes, immediately after handling game. • Wash tools and work surfaces with soap and water, and then disinfect. • Keep uncooked game in a separate container, away from cooked or ready-to-eat foods. • Waterfowl should be thor
oughly cooked (to an internal temperature of 165°F).


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

UPDATE..19 January 2016....H7N8 poultry virus now requiring 400,000 egg laying chickens to be euthanized...the chickens were placed in what before was a turkey barn..it is in a southern Indiana poultry operation that has chicken barns in Kentucky and Illinois. They think workers traveling between states and barns carried the virus.

This is NOT the H5N2 virus which required millions of chickens/turkeys to be killed. Just when the price of eggs went down for the 1st time since $2.50 and higher to only $1.45 ...bummer !


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

Our ban in PA was not lifted. We have 4-H show bird barn and a production hen barn, and a duck flyer pen. We have strict bio security practice and no free range which I am hoping will continue to protect us. . We are hoping that is passed us by because it would be devastating to lose all of our pet birds and the birds my 12 year old son has built a small business around. Our mentor in TX we train with said he had a very difficult time getting birds for the trials he will be hosting on his property. So it will trickle down and the cost of those birds will go up because they will be in shorter supply which again will pass the cost on to us the players in this game.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

H5N2 is BACK! The Feds have announced they have just found the virus in Alaskan wild ducks. The last major outbreaks were in june 2015 where over 50 million USA domestic chickens and turkeys died.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

2017...2017...2017..NEW YEAR ALERT


31 January 2017. H5N2 is back with the wild waterfowl. Government WARNINGS are out in MT, ND,SD, MN ,IA that H5N2 is around and be proactive in protecting your flocks like last year. Central MN (Jenny O and Gold-N-Plump) are disinfecting all vehicles, enclosures as we speak. I noticed out east 1400 miles east..the egg prices have gone up by 30% in one week. Seasonal fluctuation not sure but be prepared.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

6 Mar 2017 Update
Avian flu is back in the US . Lincoln County, TN at 6 chicken breeding farms are infected and 73,000 birds will be culled.
Over a month ago it appeared in China and thousands of birds were culled. Moved to Europe. Now here.
Migration time for wildfowl moving north in different world locations. Stay tuned.


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

I am a poultry tech for the state of PA, I blood test birds and would be called on to help if this did hit my state.
Here is the official communication I received from our State Veterinarian. If you are in the Mississippi flyway beware or raise birds for our events Please BEWARE and practice strict bio-security!!!



United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) has recently confirmed H7 strain of avian influenza was found in broiler breeder operation in South Central Tennessee. The NVSL will not be able to supply the neuraminidase (N) type until mid-day on Monday. Briefly here are the important details:
•	8 barns with approximately 10, 000 birds per barn. Samples were determined to be H7 by Tennessee NAHL lab on Saturday and confirmed by NVSL late Saturday. 
• Virus only found in one barn and is of wild bird lineage, it is not an Eurasian Strain. Farm does have pond on premise.
•	Increased disease in birds with lab and clinical signs consistent with high pathology strains
•	The corporate owners made swift decision to depopulate all birds on this farm. Most birds were depopulated on Saturday and rest of bird have been or will be depopulated by Sunday evening. Depopulation method, foaming.
•	Birds will be buried. 
•	262 other samples immediately in vicinity of index farm have been negative. Many other commercial properties in region have been sampled and those results are expected Sunday evening. 
•	Broilers are the dominant poultry population in the area. Surveillance with be extended to 10-mile (not KM) perimeter, with surveillance in commercial and backyard folks intensified. 
•	OIE officials will be notified Monday am. 
•	There will be an industry call with APHIS/USDA officials at 1 pm EST on 3/6/17. 
• PA animal health officials are being informed about this case on a regular basis and have been in contact with neighboring state officials. 


Case #2.
A flock of turkeys in Wisconsin is under quarantine with a LPAI strain of H5N2. This is not the same strain as previously in Mid-west. These birds do not have any disease signs and are on one farm. 
•	84,000 turkeys which are quarantined until they test negative. LPAI NO disease signs.
•	Controlled marketing is strategy proposed by APHIS/USDA.
•	Strain is wild bird not Eurasian and genetic fingerprinting and monitoring is ongoing by NVSL.
•	Birds are being tested every 7 days. Controlled to market after they test negative.
•	Increased surveillance is ongoing in flocks in the immediate area of these birds and within a 10 KM surveillance zone. 
•	No additional positives have been identified in this area

The best protection for PA producers is to maintain an effective biosecurity plan. Please do all you can to minimize all contact between your poultry and feral birds, especially waterfowl. 
Report serious or unusual health problems to your veterinarian, local extension office, or state or federal animal health officials as quickly as you can. PDA 24-hour phone # 717-772-2852
Please contact the Bureau of Animal Health and Diagnostic Services if you have questions. 



Dr. David Wolfgang, Director BAHDS


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Keep it coming. I know birds from years of racing pigeons and now they have to be vaccinated yearly due to all the stuff out there. PS some of my old racing strains are in Allegheny County due to purchase/gifting. Had to go on with big boy life. Thanks for the help.


----------

